# How do I sell my bettas



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

How do I sell my bettas? My roommate made me get rid of all my little betta tanks. I gave one of my bettas to my mum but still have two a female and a male. I know I need to take pictures of them but not at home now. Steve is a blue crowntail male I believe but not sure what kind is Regina.

I only can keep one tank which is in a precarious living situation which is due to the male betta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

If they are pet store "mutts," then you will have a lot of trouble finding someone who will pay for them. I recommend making a thread on here in the Betta Fish Marketplace and putting them up for adoption, charging only for shipping. People on here are usually willing to help out. I actually adopted my last fish from here.

Best of luck.


----------



## KentWaters (May 13, 2017)

I agree, adoption is probably your best bet. Try some local Facebook groups as well.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Adoptions, sales, etc., *must* be posted in the Marketplace. Anywhere else and they will be removed.


----------

